# 2001 Altima headlight setup



## Merc68k (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi all,

I've got a 99 Altima but recently found a set of 2001 headlights for a good price which I like the look of. They look like they'll physically fit in place of my originals just fine, but the electrical connections are quite different. I'll have to do some creative wiring, but I was hoping someone with a 2001 model could tell me what all the lights do. 

I see the 2001's have a corner marker, which I assume is always lit with the running lights, a dual filament cornering light, which I assume is on low with the running lights and high when the signal light is on, and the inner signal light, which must act as a signal / 3rd running light? The only other thing is, does that corner marker blink with the signal light is blinking?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## makavelimel (Jan 26, 2006)

*Hey*

I did the same thing you want to do. The corner light will always stay on. Since i didn't find the wiring harness for the signal light, what i did was disconnect( i believe the green cable) from the original connector to connect to the light signal. I also bridge the black power cable to the side light. I used small wiring clamps to connect to the sockets for the signal. SO now the corner only has the red and black connected and the signal has the green and black it works perfect. You would have to extend to reach the signal termimal. The small yellow one i have no idea how to do but i hope the rest helps. 

Melvin M.


----------



## Merc68k (Mar 6, 2006)

Ah, great, glad to know someone else has done this before! 

I did a test-fit of my lights last weekend and after Dremelling some of the plastic on the new lights, it looks good as far as fitting goes.

How did you connect to the bulb holders in your new lights? I've been trying to get my hands on a set of connectors from the newer model but I haven't had any luck, yet... also it looks like my existing headlight connector won't reach, unless there is enough slack inside the cable conduit... what did you do there?

*EDIT* After re-reading your post; did you just clip onto the pins of the new lights? I guess that would work but I'd want to have something nice and weatherproof what with the salt we get up here in the winter!

Thanks for the post!


----------



## makavelimel (Jan 26, 2006)

*Hey*

Trust me, i went to junk yards and the nissan dealer. They didn't have it in the junk yard and the dealer charged $34 each side. I went to autozone, got some black tape, wires (The thin one. i believe), some clamps( like the ones that are use to connect the car speakers to the radio, and thats it. cost me only 15 bucks. It works great. I just cover the gap with the tape. I get some snow and i have no problem. The headlight wont reach, i also had to cut and extend with the same wire for the side lights. Let Me know if you need help.:idhitit:


----------

